# small mod on a chester comet lathe.



## wheeltapper (May 10, 2011)

Hi
For some time now I've been getting fed up with the topslide on my lathe.
it gets in the way, it puts too much flex in the tool ( tool cutting on the return pass) and I only need it for cutting a taper.

so I took it off.

heres what I have now.






I also made a seperate block to go in place of the QC holder to hold standard half inch round shank boring bars.






the whole thing is much stiffer now.

Roy


----------



## John Rudd (May 10, 2011)

That does look pretty impressive......Might give that a go on my 9*20..

BTW, I notice your tailstock is very similar to the 9*20, how does yours lock down onto the lathe bed?


----------



## wheeltapper (May 10, 2011)

Hi John
It has a lever lock at the back that moves left to right.

It was one of the reasons I got this lathe, I couldn't stand the idea of faffing about with a spanner every time.

I'll stick a pic up tomorrow, going to bed now. ;D

Roy


----------



## wheeltapper (May 11, 2011)

Hi again John

well, I got that wrong!!!
I was tired, thats my excuse.

heres how it really works





Roy


----------

